# Free RPG Day and D&D Game Day in Nebraska



## darjr (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.thegameshoppe.com/free-rpg-day-and-dd-game-day/

I'm running a table of the D&D Next event and We Be Goblins Too.


----------

